# Smoker - Great Otdoors Smoky MtnSeries (propane



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I just won this thing!!!!!!!!

Anybody got an opinion on this thing, or some recipes and advice for the novice.

MMMMMMMMMMMMM Smoked meat..... :homer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You're going to love it. Get the Highmountain Jerky cures at cabelas, follow the directions.

Just the other night I smoked some baby backs.
Put ribs on the top rack of the smoker...no sauce or salt, just plain.
heat on top rack rack at 150 degree for 1/2 hour, smoke with hickory wood for 2 hours at about 200 -220. Then finish for an hour or so at 250. Last half hour put on good BBQ sauce.


----------

